# need help with wordpress ecommerce theme



## EgoismBrand (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok I downloaf a eccomerce theme for word press,and the files toedfit or upload to a host,is in a mac os folder but I have windows? How do I go about editing,ther theme is kelontong,by icreativelabs ..anyone have a step by step to setting up a wordpress theme up for newbs??? Than ks for any help!


----------



## EgoismBrand (Aug 4, 2010)

40 viees,and no one to help? Lol. Anyone with any info please let me know


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

Since you bought it from Icreativelabs, and they offer pretty good customer service. I would ask them. They designed it and would have the best idea of telling you how to edit their files. I know people who have purchased from them and they walked through them the process step by step.


----------



## EgoismBrand (Aug 4, 2010)

Its a free theme,so no purchase,any other tips?


----------



## BWD (Mar 8, 2009)

None sorry, I must have been mistaken

tokokoo | Premium wordpress e-commerce themes


----------



## EgoismBrand (Aug 4, 2010)

Np thanls though


----------



## hani1400 (Nov 23, 2008)

There is often a Mac_OS folder when you download things, but there should be other files/folders in the zip as well, it should either be theme > nameoftheme or just a folder called nameoftheme in which the theme files would be.

I would contact the place where you got it as well.


----------

